# RHVD2 in the US - what you need to know (includes map, pg 3)



## Blue eyes

There has been much in the news about RHVD2 (Rabbit Hemorrhagic Viral Disease) spreading in the United States. It is
a very contagious and deadly disease caused by the calcivirus. It kills swiftly and with little warning. Until 2020, it was not known to affect the wild rabbit population in the US. The pet rabbit population in the US was also free from this disease except for the rare isolated cases. A second strain (known as RHDV2) has overtaken and largely replaced the 1st strain of the virus.

Unfortunately, there is now an outbreak of this disease in parts of the US & Canada. New York, Ohio, and the Pacific Northwest (Washington state and BC Canada) have had outbreaks. Separate from those outbreaks is another outbreak currently in the Southwest (Arizona, California, Colorado, Nevada, New Mexico, Texas, Utah, Mexico).

Vaccines against this disease have been and are currently used in Europe but are not widely available here in the US. In those areas of the US that have been affected by the outbreak, vets are permitted to request import of the vaccine from Europe.

Annual vaccines are required to help protect against RHDV.

The House Rabbit Society has been keeping their information current on what is happening with RHDV2 in the US. Check here for further info: Rabbit Hemorrhagic Disease Virus (RHDV) | House Rabbit Society

*How to Protect Your Rabbits*
Biosecurity measures are essential to protect your rabbit in an outbreak, even if they are vaccinated.

*House your rabbits indoors*. We strongly recommend that rabbits be kept indoors, or in enclosed environments, and not allowed outdoor playtime. Rabbits who live outdoors and those who exercise outdoors are at greater risk of contracting this disease.
*Wash your hands thoroughly before handling your rabbits*, particularly when you come home from places where other rabbits may have been, or where people who have been in contact with rabbits may have been, including feed stores, pet stores, fairgrounds, humane societies, etc.
*Adopt a “no shoes in the house” policy*, or keep your bunnies from running in high traffic areas of your home.
*Trim your rabbit’s nails and groom them at home.* Learn how to trim your rabbit’s nails and groom them at home, instead of taking them to a rescue or vet’s office, which are higher-risk locations.
*Change your clothes and wash your hands after handling or coming in contact with other rabbits*. Wash these clothes twice in hot water and dry in the dryer before wearing around your rabbit.
*Don’t let your rabbit come into physical contact with other rabbits* from outside your home, for example, “hoppy hour” or “bunny playground” activities.
*If you volunteer at a shelter in an area with an outbreak, have special clothes and shoes that you wear only at the shelter*. You may want to wear shoe covers or plastic bags over your shoes, secured with a rubber band. When you leave the shelter, remove the bags and dispose of them before you get into your car, making sure not to touch the outside of the bag. Follow clothes laundering instructions above, and shoe disinfecting instructions below. This protects the shelter rabbits as well as your own. The same considerations apply to anyone who sees rabbits at work and also has rabbits at home.
*To disinfect shoes* that may have been contaminated, place the shoes in a bath containing one of the below disinfectants. The shoes must be in contact with the disinfectant for the required contact time, during which time the disinfectant must remain wet. Be sure to read the label instructions for contact time for your disinfectant.
*Use an effective disinfectant*for this virus. Clean the item first, then disinfect. Read all disinfectant instructions and safety information provided by the manufacturer before using. Ask your veterinarian about how to obtain these:
accelerated hydrogen peroxide (Prevail, Rescue wipes or solution (formerly “Accel”), and Peroxigard)
sodium hypochlorite, household bleach(1:10 dilution = 1.5c bleach (12oz) in 1 gallon water)
organic matter inactivates bleach, so be sure the item is thoroughly cleaned with soap and water before disinfecting
Check the label on the bleach to make sure it is intended for disinfection, and not expired
Never mix bleach with other cleaning products
Animals must be removed from the area when bleach is used
Wear gloves when handling bleach, and use in a well-ventilated area
Once diluted, bleach loses efficacy after 24 hours
Wet contact time must be maintained on the surface for at least 10 minutes
Following disinfection, bleach should be rinsed off and surface dried before animal contact

potassium peroxymonosulfate (1% Virkon S, Trifectant)
substituted phenolics

*Disinfect objects* using one of the disinfectants above. Remember it must stay in contact with the item and remain wet for the required contact time of the disinfectant.
*Know your sources of hay and feed*and if they are near areas of any outbreaks.
Information from Oxbow

*Do not feed plants, grasses, or tree branches foraged from outside* in areas where there is an outbreak.
*Minimize insects in your home* by installing window and door screens. Eliminate mosquitoes and flies from your home.
*Use monthly flea treatment (Revolution or Advantage II are safe for rabbits. NEVER use Frontline on rabbits)* for rabbits and cats and dogs, in an area with an outbreak, especially if any pets in the home go outside.
*Keep cats indoors*, so they can’t bring in the virus from outside.
*Homes with dogs and rabbits: *Keep dogs on-leash outside, so they don’t directly interact with wild rabbits (alive or deceased). Consider having your dog wear booties outside, or washing dogs’ paws when coming inside. Designate separate areas in your home for your dog and block dog access to areas where your rabbits live or exercise.
*Quarantine any new rabbit for at least 14 days*. Always handle quarantined rabbits last, and keep all supplies for them separate from your other rabbits’ supplies.
*If you see a dead rabbit outside do not touch them*. Contact state wildlife officials if it appears to be a wild rabbit. By reporting any dead rabbits seen outside, you will help protect domestic rabbits, as we will know where the disease is spreading.
And here is a flyer from the House Rabbit Society


----------



## JBun

Thanks for putting this together. Since it's such a frequently asked question right now and important info for any rabbit owner where this disease has been an issue for a while or is now becoming an issue, I've made it a sticky in health and wellness.


----------



## zuppa

JBun said:


> Thanks for putting this together. Since it's such a frequently asked question right now and important info for any rabbit owner where this disease has been an issue for a while or is now becoming an issue, I've made it a sticky in health and wellness.


Would that be possible to join all new virus related threads/discussions started recently with this thread keeping first post with main information on top?


----------



## JBun

I'll see what I can do, though it may be easier to just post links here to those other threads.


----------



## Wenet

I live in a residential area in Chandler, Arizona. Wenet is always kept indoors, but we it happens every now and then that we get a grasshopper, flies or mosquitoes inside (although the windows are closed!). Should I request a vaccine for Wenet? I am afraid that taking her to the vet would be more dangerous than not right now!


----------



## Blue eyes

Wenet said:


> I live in a residential area in Chandler, Arizona. Wenet is always kept indoors, but we it happens every now and then that we get a grasshopper, flies or mosquitoes inside (although the windows are closed!). Should I request a vaccine for Wenet? I am afraid that taking her to the vet would be more dangerous than not right now!



According to the interactive map from AZ Dept of Agriculture website, there have been domestic (but not yet wild) rabbit cases in Maricopa County. You could call your vet and ask for recommendations.





Rabbit Hemorrhagic Disease (RHD) | Arizona Department of Agriculture







agriculture.az.gov


----------



## Blue eyes

zuppa said:


> Would that be possible to join all new virus related threads/discussions started recently with this thread keeping first post with main information on top?





JBun said:


> I'll see what I can do, though it may be easier to just post links here to those other threads.



Here are those more recent threads...






Bunny Ebola, how to prevent?


Hey guys, I have a lionhead/Dutch Dwarf mix and he is an old boy (10) and I'm worried about this new virus that is sweeping the Southern US. It is only a matter of time that it reaches everyone. We need to know what to do to prevent it from infecting our little fur babies. Does anyone have any...




www.rabbitsonline.net










Rabbit Hemorrhagic Disease Virus type 2 In Arizona, Texas, and California


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/18/science/virus-outbreak-rabbits.html




www.rabbitsonline.net










RHDV2 and Biosecurity


Hi all. I've been reading about this nasty bug for a couple of months. It is present in wild rabbits here in AZ and it's got me thinking about it. Does anyone practice biosecurity? If so, what's your procedure? I'll go first: I have chickens and so had biosecurity measures in place well before...




www.rabbitsonline.net


----------



## Blue eyes

And here's a link to statements from Sherwood and Oxbow [and also Small Pet Select] for those concerned about hay or pellets coming from areas infected with RHDV2.






RHDV2 safety statements from Sherwood, Oxbow, & Small Pet Select


Since some have expressed concern regarding hay being a potential source of transmitting the RHDV2 virus to our rabbits, I thought it might be of some comfort to see what two manufacturers have stated. (I'll link this under the RHDV2 thread too.) SHERWOOD PET HEALTH Worried about RHVD2? This...




www.rabbitsonline.net


----------



## Mehidk

Shoot, I've been bringing my rabbit outside in my backyard for like two minutes lately, but she's in my arms the whole time. Guess this is the rabbit's version of the Rona!


----------



## Blue eyes

Here's some more detail from the HRS website about the* vaccines* themselves (in the US)...


A vaccine is required annually to continue protection against RHDV.
Vaccination is expected to be effective for most rabbits – it may not prevent disease in 100% of cases, but if vaccinated, it helps rabbits survive if exposed to RHDV.
In veterinarian Dr. Frances Harcourt-Brown’s survey, some rabbits who died of RHDV (confirmed by PCR or histopathology) were reportedly current on a RHDV vaccine or had recently been vaccinated.
Biosecurity measures should be taken to protect rabbits, even after vaccination.
The two vaccines currently available for import to the US in 2020, Eravac (RHDV2) and Filavac (RHDV1 and RHDV2), are produced by infecting rabbits with RHDV in a laboratory and killing them to make liver-derived vaccines.
New in 2020: Nobiviac Myxo-RHD Plus is effective against RHDV1, RHDV2, and Myxomatosis, and is not produced in live animals, but in vitro (in a lab, in cell cultures). This vaccine is not currently eligible for import into the US because it contains a live Myxomatosis virus so would require evaluation under the National Environmental Policy Act (NEPA), and because of export prohibitions by the manufacturer, MDS Animal Health, to the US and Canada.
and also...


The ERAVAC (Spain) and FILAVAC (France) vaccines are both given as one injection under the skin. 
The onset of immunity for both is approximately one week after vaccination. The earliest ages the two vaccines can be given is 4 weeks for Eravac and 10 weeks for Filavac. 
It is normal and common to have a temporary spike in body temperature after vaccination (the body making antibodies to the foreign virus that was injected).
Owners may also notice a nodule or lump at the vaccination site. The nodule is due to the rabbit’s body reaction to the substances that make up the injectable solution that carries the RHDV2 killed virus. The nodule is usually temporary and not life-threatening.
*Please note that no vaccine can be considered 100% efficacious or that every rabbit that receives it will be guaranteed immunity to the disease. This is why biosecurity is vitally important as the first and most consistent method of protection.*


----------



## Mehidk

Thanks for the info @Blue eyes! Much appreciated. I had been wondering if or when I would be able to reach out to my vet about the vaccine for my bun.


----------



## nicolekline97

Wenet said:


> I live in a residential area in Chandler, Arizona. Wenet is always kept indoors, but we it happens every now and then that we get a grasshopper, flies or mosquitoes inside (although the windows are closed!). Should I request a vaccine for Wenet? I am afraid that taking her to the vet would be more dangerous than not right now!


Do you have mobile vets in your area? It might be an option. You could also keep your rabbit in her carrier and ask she be kept in it and wipe it down. It would seem your rabbit would be low risk being inside.


----------



## RWAF

Not to promote any other social media but these group are keeping people updated too North Americans RHDV2 Group and Rabbit Hemorrhagic Disease News Network It's as well I think with this dreadful disease to keep an eye open anywhere and everywhere. There is also a group working on getting vaccines into various parts of North America Supporting The RHD Vaccine in the US


----------



## nicolekline97

RWAF said:


> Not to promote any other social media but these group are keeping people updated too North Americans RHDV2 Group and Rabbit Hemorrhagic Disease News Network It's as well I think with this dreadful disease to keep an eye open anywhere and everywhere. There is also a group working on getting vaccines into various parts of North America Supporting The RHD Vaccine in the US


Thanks I joined both.


----------



## Blue eyes

*LIST OF VETS IN THE US THAT MAY PROVIDE VACCINE FOR RHDV*​The attachment file at the bottom is the updated (May 2021) version of the following.






Adobe Acrobat







documentcloud.adobe.com





The above link came from the facebook references provided by @RWAF

I called the one of two vets in AZ on the list. They said they've had the vaccine for just a month or two. It costs $45 for the vaccine but they require a wellness exam for an additional $65. They are recommending the vaccine be done every 9 months. However, they said, they are not positive they will be able to get more of the vaccine at that 9 month mark. If not, the next dose would be when they are able to get more in.



SirLawrence said:


> I was so excited to get an email from my vet that they will soon be offering the RHVD2 vaccine here in South Carolina.
> Veterinarian is Dr. Benson at
> Cornerstone Animal Hospital
> 7936 Broad River Rd, Irmo, SC 29063
> (803) 749-4453


----------



## Happy Hollands

I have vet appointments for my bunnies coming up, is the vaccine something I can request? If so, do they charge for it? I live in Washington state. My rabbit's live indoors with outdoor playtime in exercise pens (that quarantine an area of our yard from wild bunnies / other animals). Thanks!


----------



## Blue eyes

Happy Hollands said:


> I have vet appointments for my bunnies coming up, is the vaccine something I can request? If so, do they charge for it? I live in Washington state. My rabbit's live indoors with outdoor playtime in exercise pens (that quarantine an area of our yard from wild bunnies / other animals). Thanks!



There are two vets listed for Washington state in the link on my post immediately prior to your post. You'd have to ask your vet if they have tried to request the vaccine. There most certainly would be a charge as it is being shipped from overseas.


----------



## Mehidk

Happy Hollands said:


> I have vet appointments for my bunnies coming up, is the vaccine something I can request? If so, do they charge for it? I live in Washington state. My rabbit's live indoors with outdoor playtime in exercise pens (that quarantine an area of our yard from wild bunnies / other animals). Thanks!


There's definitely a charge for the vaccine. It depends on what your vet charges. Mine charged $45.


----------



## Bunnyman61

Here in the Sacramento area, it was a $40 charge.


----------



## Maki_p29

Any vets that have the vaccine listed for Connecticut/ New York?

p.s I’m glad this thread is posted, I was just about to ask about this virus.

p.s.s Also does anyone know what the symptoms of this virus are?


----------



## JBun

Maki_p29 said:


> Any vets that have the vaccine listed for Connecticut/ New York?
> 
> p.s I’m glad this thread is posted, I was just about to ask about this virus.
> 
> p.s.s Also does anyone know what the symptoms of this virus are?


Check the links above. They have info about the symptoms and the hrs link may have the vet info, though likely you may just need to call around. Usually symptoms are sudden death with no outward indication, or there may be bleeding from orifices. Pretty much, if you are seeing any noticeable symptoms, the affected rabbit is likely already deceased. This virus kills quickly.


----------



## Maki_p29

JBun said:


> Check the links above. They have info about the symptoms and the hrs link may have the vet info, though likely you may just need to call around. Usually symptoms are sudden death with no outward indication, or there may be bleeding from orifices. Pretty much, if you are seeing any noticeable symptoms, the affected rabbit is likely already deceased. This virus kills quickly.



Thanks! I just checked out the list, may try to contact my vet to get more information on the vaccine.


----------



## raven123

Do you recommend following the precautions if you live further up north in northern states (I live in Minnesota).


----------



## Maki_p29

raven123 said:


> Do you recommend following the precautions if you live further up north in northern states (I live in Minnesota).


I would take some precautions anyways. Even though there may not be any cases (known or not known at the present time) where you live, some precautions may be helpful in general like leaving your everyday shoes outside( or in a bin away from your bunny or inside surfaces), washing your hands often before and after touching your bunny/coming from outside.

I’m sure some of these things you may already do. Also limiting your interaction with other rabbits. If you get bunny a friend to quarantine them 14 days before introducing them together. There are many other recommendations in the links provided above. It’s ultimately up to you to decide what precautions to do or not to do since there hasn’t been a confirmed case where you live.

I think it’s better to be safe than sorry, since there is no treatment or cure for this virus if contracted. The links even have which disinfectants that are safe for pets that kill the virus on surfaces. I don’t live in a state that the virus is present but I’m still going to take precautions. I don’t want my bunny to be the first known case in the area.

also check where your bunny’s hay and food pellets are coming from. Does that area have any outbreaks? What is the companies protocol with keeping their products safe?


----------



## Mariam+Theo

*Several questions: *If your rabbit has been vaccinated it can go outside, right? Also, if your rabbit has been vaccinated, can it be around other rabbits that have not been vaccinated? The vaccine would keep it from getting RHDV2 right? Does anyone know how much the vaccine is costing?


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

The vaccine does not eliminate rabbits from dying from RHVD2 if he/she got it.

It would raise the percentage of surviving it. (I think by about 50%)

I would just wait, till this whole thing blows over.

The rabbit that has not been vaccinated could have RHDV2, and expose the vaccinated one, and vise versa. 

I think it’s about $40 for cost. (Depends on vet)


----------



## Blue eyes

Mariam+Theo said:


> *Several questions: *If your rabbit has been vaccinated it can go outside, right? Also, if your rabbit has been vaccinated, can it be around other rabbits that have not been vaccinated? The vaccine would keep it from getting RHDV2 right? Does anyone know how much the vaccine is costing?





Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 said:


> The vaccine does not eliminate rabbits from dying from RHVD2 if he/she got it.
> It would raise the percentage of surviving it. (I think by about 50%)
> I would just wait, till this whole thing blows over.
> The rabbit that has not been vaccinated could have RHDV2, and expose the vaccinated one, and vise versa.
> I think it’s about $40 for cost. (Depends on vet)



Below is a partial repeat of what was posted earlier on this thread...

Vaccination is expected to be effective for most rabbits –* it may not prevent disease in 100% of cases, but if vaccinated, it helps rabbits survive if exposed to RHDV.*


In veterinarian Dr. Frances Harcourt-Brown’s survey,* some rabbits who died of RHDV*(confirmed by PCR or histopathology)*were reportedly current on a RHDV vaccine *or had recently been vaccinated.


*Biosecurity measures should be taken to protect rabbits, even after vaccination.*
*
Please note that no vaccine can be considered 100% efficacious or that every rabbit that receives it will be guaranteed immunity to the disease. This is why biosecurity is vitally important as the first and most consistent method of protection.*

This is not something that will blow over. It is in the environment now and will remain and spread as it has in the UK and Australia.


----------



## SirLawrence

Originally posted in its own thread:

I was so excited to get an email from my vet that they will soon be offering the RHVD2 vaccine here in South Carolina. I hate that this virus exists, but it seems we'll soon be able to stop feeling helpless. There is nothing worse that knowing there is a horrible disease for our beloved pets, and that a vaccine exists, but not being able to get it.

I will keep you all posted, but just wanted to let those who maybe haven't heard that the vaccines were coming to the southeastern US!

Veterinarian is Dr. Benson at
Cornerstone Animal Hospital
7936 Broad River Rd, Irmo, SC 29063 
(803) 749-4453 

Great rabbit-savvy vet, and they do a lot to help out my local rescue! ☺


----------



## Maureen Las

There is a private Facebook group called North American RDHV 2 group. This group tracks the virus in North America , may be worth exploring. From what I understand veterinarians do not have access to the vaccine until the virus is actually in the state . Our state of Wisconsin has no cases yet,however,it is close in South Dakota


----------



## Cinn-a-bun

Shop around in your state.
Here in Utah my Rabbit vet does not give the vaccine.
But I found one that does.


----------



## ShadowRunner

RHVD2 just confirmed in Minnesota. Press release: Highly contagious disease confirmed in pet rabbit (hope the link works)


----------



## Blue eyes

Maureen Las said:


> There is a private Facebook group called North American RDHV 2 group. This group tracks the virus in North America , may be worth exploring.



Yes, this was already posted on page 1 of this thread (along with another couple resources as well). Here it is for further reference:


RWAF said:


> Not to promote any other social media but these group are keeping people updated too North Americans RHDV2 Group and Rabbit Hemorrhagic Disease News Network It's as well I think with this dreadful disease to keep an eye open anywhere and everywhere. There is also a group working on getting vaccines into various parts of North America Supporting The RHD Vaccine in the US


----------



## Blue eyes

ShadowRunner said:


> RHVD2 just confirmed in Minnesota. Press release: Highly contagious disease confirmed in pet rabbit (hope the link works)


Thanks for the update.

The House Rabbit Society has been keeping a pretty good update running as well. They have an interactive map too.
Here is the link again for the current outbreak maps.








RHDV Resource Center


Rabbit Hemorrhagic Disease Virus (RHDV) is a highly contagious disease caused by a calicivirus that affects rabbits. RHDV is often a very swift and sudden killer, giving little warning. Learn more about how to protect your rabbits. [...]




rabbit.org





Below the map showing which states have cases, there is more detail stating which counties in those states are affected.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Thank you for this info and map details.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

@ShadowRunner and @JBun and @Maureen Las . Our DVM clinic sent a notice to all clients yesterday. 

Nothing to shrug off or ignore as the virus advances in the Midwest.


----------



## BonbonandJujubee

Cinn-a-bun said:


> Shop around in your state.
> Here in Utah my Rabbit vet does not give the vaccine.
> But I found one that does.


I'm also in Utah, could you tell me which vet gives the vaccine?


----------



## JBun

BonbonandJujubee said:


> I'm also in Utah, could you tell me which vet gives the vaccine?



Wasatch Exotics in Cottonwood Heights has it.






RHDV2 — Wasatch Exotic Pet Care







www.wasatchexotic.com


----------



## BonbonandJujubee

JBun said:


> Wasatch Exotics in Cottonwood Heights has it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RHDV2 — Wasatch Exotic Pet Care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wasatchexotic.com


Thank you!


----------



## Cinn-a-bun

BonbonandJujubee said:


> I'm also in Utah, could you tell me which vet gives the vaccine?


----------



## Cinn-a-bun

BonbonandJujubee said:


> I'm also in Utah, could you tell me which vet gives the vaccine?


----------



## BonbonandJujubee

Thanks!


----------



## jlbunny

Maureen Las said:


> There is a private Facebook group called North American RDHV 2 group. This group tracks the virus in North America , may be worth exploring. From what I understand veterinarians do not have access to the vaccine until the virus is actually in the state . Our state of Wisconsin has no cases yet,however,it is close in South Dakota


CORRECTION: the Facebook group's name is North Americans RHDV2 Group. The American-made vaccine by Medgene Labs has had its vaccine approved in 43 states and Washington, DC! Here is a link to their website: RHDV2 | Solutions | Medgene Labs


----------



## lynne2809

Has anybody had their rabbit(s) vaccinated with the Medgene RHDV vaccine? I am having my 2 lionheads vaccinated with their first dose of Medgene in 6 days and I am really, really worried about the possibility of severe side effects or death.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Many of my acquaintances and friends have had their rabbits vax'd. You can check the House Rabbit, Elder Buns, DisabledBuns, and community groups on Facebook forums. No side effects to cause undue worrying or concerns. Our crew will be receiving their doses shortly. 

Our DVM clinic has the Megene vax. Certain clinics in our area are unable to attain the Medgene vaccination. 

I'm jumping in here late. lynne8832, How did your two lionheads do with their vaccinations?


----------



## Tam O Ham

looks like there have been some cases in Florida. I just got Fizz vaccinated today. $50 and apparently she has to be 'identified' so they took a 5$ picture of her as well. They say she took the shot well and she was pretty okay for the first few hours after, nibbled on her favorite greens and all, but now she's not interested in eating anymore, favorite treats included. I called the vet and talked to a tech who said that sometimes happens for the first day or two after and that I should give her some gut mover meds and syringe critical care feed her until she's eating on her own.

Has anyone else had this happen to their buns after being vaxxed? How long did it last for them?


----------



## Tam O Ham

okay, updating in case anyone else has this happen to their bun as well. The vet said that Fizz took her shot about noon without any problem and she was fine when we got home, nibbling on greens a bit. About two or three hours in though she started to get very lethargic and she stopped eating. I gave it a few hours in case but she didn't perk back up or start eating either. When I say lethargic I mean - she's hop two steps and have to lay down. And it wasn't the determined bun hops we're used to, these were very tentative. She wouldn't even touch her favorite papaya treats. I called the vet and they said this sometimes happened and to put her on meds and syringe feed her. So I started her on .25cc of Cisapride every twelve hours and 50cc of critical care every six to eight hours. It was pretty alarming how listless she was and she didn't even fight the syringe feeding which is completely unlike her. Her stomach was pretty quiet too instead of the usual gurgles. Her ears got cool a couple of times so I was pretty intent on keeping her warm, something she wasn't down with. It was a pretty rough night for me and I didn't get a lot of sleep. The next day she was a bit better, had a little more energy, still didn't fight her feeding but did hop off several times during it. Shortly after her 3pm feeding the second day she started to nibble on food on her own and pretty soon she was going to town on her greens and demanding treats again. By last night she'd gone through two bushels of parsley and was eating hay so I gave her a last dose of the Cisapride about 6 in the evening and didn't syringe feed her. She ate and dozed all night long and today she's back to her usual self, gurgly stomach, busybody energy, demands for treats and all. 

Now there was some seriously gnarly poop at the beginning. The first one looked like about five smooth cecotropes all linked together and it smelled terrible even for cecotropes. We had at least two more magnificently sized piles of something similar before things started to get back to normal. She's pooping fine now; they're small in size but a lot more than usual so I figure its just her body settling down and getting back into the routine. I gave her some bene-bac just to be on the safe side.

And that's my vax story. I'd been warned that she might get a lump in the shot area for a few days (she didn't) but no one mentioned going off her feed until after they'd given her the shot and no one mentioned the lethargy at all. Things seem pretty much back to normal but I figured I'd add this in case anyone else had it throw their bun for a loop the way it did Fizz. For us it was about a two day recovery.

the bun in question


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Our crew of 15 were vax'd in early February. They are all indoor house buns. No ill effects.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Our DVM set a timer and waited for 20 minutes to check their temps and gums for any signs of Medgene reaction. House call done for our crew with Vet and Vet Assist and wellness exams done at the same time for anyone who hadn't been seen in the previous 4 months.

Medgene vax given to all, and amount not dependent on their weight.

Tam O Ham, I can understand your concern about Fizz having side effects. Certainly concerning to us bun parents.


----------



## SableSteel

I recently gave the Medgene vaccine to 11 of my rabbits. There were no side effects except for some minor injection site swelling on a few of them, though I also gave the BunnyVac vaccine at the same time so that might have been the one to cause it.


----------



## Blue eyes

Updated link with updated maps of RHD in the US:








Maps - RHDV2.org


To continue providing relevant information, it is important for the RHD Awareness Team to understand who is using the information we provide and how this information is useful to stakeholders. Please complete the form at the bottom of this page when downloading any materials so that we can...




rhdv2.org





If you go to the link and watch the video that shows the disease progression month by month, you'll see how quickly it is spreading. Anyone who lives in a currently unaffected state should be prepared for it coming soon.


----------



## NorthernNevadaHollandLops

SableSteel said:


> I recently gave the Medgene vaccine to 11 of my rabbits. There were no side effects except for some minor injection site swelling on a few of them, though I also gave the BunnyVac vaccine at the same time so that might have been the one to cause it.


Were you able to administer the vaccine yourself? If so, would you be able to share where you got it? The local vet here who will administer it also requires microchipping and I don't know how I feel about having to microchip them.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Our crew of 15 received their 2nd dose of Medgene on March 2nd. No ill effects. 

On a different medical forum the age concern came up. 

Thank you for this map @Blue eyes .


----------



## MooseMouse

Hey all,
I was wondering a little bit about your experiences with the vaccine. I live in Canada and we have had a handful of cases of pet bunnies getting the virus. Most of the time the connection is that the owners purchased bales of hay from unknown sources. Other cases they have not been able to connect. 
My bunnies are currently strictly indoor rabbits but I would like to let them play in my fenced yard. I do have a dog that goes on strolls and shares a space with the rabbits. I am worried if I dont get the vaccine I would basically have to put the buns in lockdown mode because there would be so many risks of catching it but if i have to vaccine all of them every year wooo its expensive.
I would love to get them vaccinated but I have 4 of them and the quotes I got from the vets range from $260-$320 per bunny. 
Can this vaccine be a once in a lifetime shot? or does it have to be annual? Different vets seem to have different answers.
I guess I am trying to look for some general advise on the importance of the vaccine while I figure out the budget


----------



## rabbit_friend

I'm not sure about regulations in Canada, but in the states, each state veterinarian decides the rules about by whom and how it is to be given. So, for instance, in Georgia 30 minutes from me, microchipping and an exam is required, but in TN where I am it is not. Some states allow owners to give it themselves, others require a licensed vet to give it. So check with your state veterinarian's office. My 3 got their shots for $50 per bunny. No unusual side effects — vet didn't even ask us to wait around to make sure they were ok.

The vet (not our usual vet) said they would have to get boosters, but no one is sure yet whether that will be annually or once every 3-5 years or longer, since the vaccine is so new and longer-term studies won't be complete for a while.

By the way, my bunnies' ages were 6 months, 8 years and 10 years.


----------



## jlbunny

rabbit_friend said:


> I'm not sure about regulations in Canada, but in the states, each state veterinarian decides the rules about by whom and how it is to be given. So, for instance, in Georgia 30 minutes from me, microchipping and an exam is required, but in TN where I am it is not. Some states allow owners to give it themselves, others require a licensed vet to give it. So check with your state veterinarian's office. My 3 got their shots for $50 per bunny. No unusual side effects — vet didn't even ask us to wait around to make sure they were ok.
> 
> The vet (not our usual vet) said they would have to get boosters, but no one is sure yet whether that will be annually or once every 3-5 years or longer, since the vaccine is so new and longer-term studies won't be complete for a while.
> 
> By the way, my bunnies' ages were 6 months, 8 years and 10 years.


The Medgene vaccine was awarded Emergency Use Authorization based on 2 shots given 21 days apart; one shot annually. Jane, North Americans RHDV2 Group


----------



## Cinn-a-bun

I'm in Utah. My Vet said that it will be required every year. For the Rabbit be safe.


----------



## BunLover

I don't think we have to do all those rules, not saying you are wrong @Blue eyes, but we still should follow some of those ways to be safe to our rabbits.


----------



## BrownieAndBunbun

My vet didn’t recommend the vaccine. I took my bunnies (both 6 months old) to the vet last week for their first checkup. I told the vet that I’d like to have them vaccinated. My bunnies are indoor bunnies, but we have a beautiful grassy area that I’d love to take them out to play in. I haven’t brought them outside yet as they’re unvaccinated and we have a large wild bunny population (that grassy area is covered in wild bunny poop). We live in Southern California (so the virus is here). The vet said she would vaccinate them if I really wanted her to, but that her recommendation would be not to vaccinate them and not to take them outside. She said she has had some cases of vaccinated outdoor pet bunnies dying from the virus, but that she hasn’t had any cases yet of any indoor bunnies dying from the virus (that technically there is some risk that we could track the virus in to them from outside, but that risk was minimal). She said even if I have them vaccinated that I shouldn’t bring them outside to play in my grassy area since we have so many wild rabbits on our property and the vaccine isn’t 100% protective. She said if I had them vaccinated that they might have side effects and that they’d also have to come back in 3 weeks for a booster and that the vaccine is only protective for a year. All of that said, she leaned against it and so my bunnies didn’t get vaccinated….
Has anyone else’s vet leaned against the vaccine for indoor bunnies?


----------



## Blue eyes

BunLover said:


> I don't think we have to do all those rules, not saying you are wrong @Blue eyes, but we still should follow some of those ways to be safe to our rabbits.


What are you talking about?-- Is it the very first post on this thread that lists recommendations from the House Rabbit Society on how to mitigate risks of spreading RHVD2? These are not "rules" but bio-safety measures suggested for those who would like to minimize the risk of their rabbit contracting this virus. Whether anyone decides to do all of them, some of them, or none of them is totally their choice.


----------



## BunLover

Blue eyes said:


> What are you talking about?-- Is it the very first post on this thread that lists recommendations from the House Rabbit Society on how to mitigate risks of spreading RHVD2? These are not "rules" but bio-safety measures suggested for those who would like to minimize the risk of their rabbit contracting this virus. Whether anyone decides to do all of them, some of them, or none of them is totally their choice.


Yeah, I did not really mean to say rules, I am pretty sure I was in a rush to do something. Agreed...


----------



## jlbunny

BrownieAndBunbun said:


> My vet didn’t recommend the vaccine. I took my bunnies (both 6 months old) to the vet last week for their first checkup. I told the vet that I’d like to have them vaccinated. My bunnies are indoor bunnies, but we have a beautiful grassy area that I’d love to take them out to play in. I haven’t brought them outside yet as they’re unvaccinated and we have a large wild bunny population (that grassy area is covered in wild bunny poop). We live in Southern California (so the virus is here). The vet said she would vaccinate them if I really wanted her to, but that her recommendation would be not to vaccinate them and not to take them outside. She said she has had some cases of vaccinated outdoor pet bunnies dying from the virus, but that she hasn’t had any cases yet of any indoor bunnies dying from the virus (that technically there is some risk that we could track the virus in to them from outside, but that risk was minimal). She said even if I have them vaccinated that I shouldn’t bring them outside to play in my grassy area since we have so many wild rabbits on our property and the vaccine isn’t 100% protective. She said if I had them vaccinated that they might have side effects and that they’d also have to come back in 3 weeks for a booster and that the vaccine is only protective for a year. All of that said, she leaned against it and so my bunnies didn’t get vaccinated….
> Has anyone else’s vet leaned against the vaccine for indoor bunnies?


"vaccinated outdoor pet bunnies dying from the virus " I can assure you this is not true. The question has come up more than once in my group, Has there ever been a vaccinated bunny who died from the virus. I have checked each time and the answer is still no. A claim, that also goes around, that indoor bunnies do not need to be vaccinated is also wrong. All it takes is one fly or one mosquito coming into the home. Any biting insect that bit or walked on an infected rabbit, carries enough virus to kill the next rabbit it bites or lands on. People and indoor-outdoor pets who share the rabbit's home can unknowingly bring the virus into the home on shoes or paws. Carrion eaters, aerial and terrestrial, who have fed on an infected carcass, takes in the virus which survives the animal's/bird's digestive system and leaves the body via their feces. Those carrion eaters can infect any ground surface as they roam around and as they fly, by dropping virus-laden feces. While it is true Medgene is given in two doses, 21 days apart, after that it is a single-shot annual vaccination. I don't mean to lecture *BrownieAndBunbun* but I do want to share accurate information for all rabbit people so they can keep their bunnies safe. I hope you will consider all this and perhaps find a willing vet to vaccinate your sweethearts. Jane, North Americans RHDV2 Group


----------



## BrownieAndBunbun

jlbunny said:


> "vaccinated outdoor pet bunnies dying from the virus " I can assure you this is not true. The question has come up more than once in my group, Has there ever been a vaccinated bunny who died from the virus. I have checked each time and the answer is still no. A claim, that also goes around, that indoor bunnies do not need to be vaccinated is also wrong. All it takes is one fly or one mosquito coming into the home. Any biting insect that bit or walked on an infected rabbit, carries enough virus to kill the next rabbit it bites or lands on. People and indoor-outdoor pets who share the rabbit's home can unknowingly bring the virus into the home on shoes or paws. Carrion eaters, aerial and terrestrial, who have fed on an infected carcass, takes in the virus which survives the animal's/bird's digestive system and leaves the body via their feces. Those carrion eaters can infect any ground surface as they roam around and as they fly, by dropping virus-laden feces. While it is true Medgene is given in two doses, 21 days apart, after that it is a single-shot annual vaccination. I don't mean to lecture *BrownieAndBunbun* but I do want to share accurate information for all rabbit people so they can keep their bunnies safe. I hope you will consider all this and perhaps find a willing vet to vaccinate your sweethearts. Jane, North Americans RHDV2 Group


Thanks for your reply… I’m a new bunny mom and from the little that I have read about the virus, I was surprised by what the vet said… that’s why I was curious if anyone else’s vet said something similar (or if this vet was off-base)… Before I went to the vet I was just worried about the virus; when I left the vet I was still worried about the virus, and also the vaccine (and also bummed not to be able to take the bunnies outside to play in the grass)… From your understanding of the virus, it sounds like even strictly indoor bunnies should be vaccinated… What do you think about vaccinated bunnies playing on outside grass that’s shared with wild bunnies? Safe? Thanks!


----------



## JBun

BrownieAndBunbun said:


> Thanks for your reply… I’m a new bunny mom and from the little that I have read about the virus, I was surprised by what the vet said… that’s why I was curious if anyone else’s vet said something similar (or if this vet was off-base)… Before I went to the vet I was just worried about the virus; when I left the vet I was still worried about the virus, and also the vaccine (and also bummed not to be able to take the bunnies outside to play in the grass)… From your understanding of the virus, it sounds like even strictly indoor bunnies should be vaccinated… What do you think about vaccinated bunnies playing on outside grass that’s shared with wild bunnies? Safe? Thanks!



Even though there may be some minimal risk of a vaccinated rabbit contracting the virus, in the UK where the virus is much more prevalent than here in the US, having outdoor rabbits is fairly common, with some of the rabbits having access to roam in the garden and munch on the grass. And from what I can tell, the rabbit owners there don't worry about their vaccinated rabbits being outdoors or eating grass. No one could ever tell you it's completelly safe, as there is always that slight possibility. You would just need to determine how much of a risk you feel it is and if it's worth it.


----------



## jlbunny

BrownieAndBunbun said:


> Thanks for your reply… I’m a new bunny mom and from the little that I have read about the virus, I was surprised by what the vet said… that’s why I was curious if anyone else’s vet said something similar (or if this vet was off-base)… Before I went to the vet I was just worried about the virus; when I left the vet I was still worried about the virus, and also the vaccine (and also bummed not to be able to take the bunnies outside to play in the grass)… From your understanding of the virus, it sounds like even strictly indoor bunnies should be vaccinated… What do you think about vaccinated bunnies playing on outside grass that’s shared with wild bunnies? Safe? Thanks!


I agree with JBun. No vaccine, human or animal, is 100% protective. As for bunnies going out to play, It comes down to quality of life for the rabbits. I've heard of rabbits who were *used* to outdoor playtime who became depressed and/or destructive when that was taken away. It also comes down to your comfort level letting them play outdoors. If they are going outdoors, make sure the area they will be in is bunny-safe. No plants poisonous to rabbits (rabbit.org is a great resource); an overhead cover to protect against raptors swooping down; protection from cats and dogs. Some people will use an exercise pen with a covering clothes-pinned to the top. The HRS has an article here: Great Outdoor Exercise Set-Ups I hope this helps.


----------



## BrownieAndBunbun

jlbunny said:


> I agree with JBun. No vaccine, human or animal, is 100% protective. As for bunnies going out to play, It comes down to quality of life for the rabbits. I've heard of rabbits who were *used* to outdoor playtime who became depressed and/or destructive when that was taken away. It also comes down to your comfort level letting them play outdoors. If they are going outdoors, make sure the area they will be in is bunny-safe. No plants poisonous to rabbits (rabbit.org is a great resource); an overhead cover to protect against raptors swooping down; protection from cats and dogs. Some people will use an exercise pen with a covering clothes-pinned to the top. The HRS has an article here: Great Outdoor Exercise Set-Ups I hope this helps.


Very helpful - Thank You!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

- The shelter who spays and neuters all surrendered rabbits that come in also vaccinates to protect this region from the "sticky" virus.

Notes were sent to the shelter staff wrt biosecurity, and our rabbit-savvy DVM is up-to-date.


----------



## Alexnv

JBun said:


> uch a frequently asked question right now and important info for any rabbit owner where this disease has been an issue for a while or is now becoming an issu





Blue eyes said:


> There has been much in the news about RHVD2 (Rabbit Hemorrhagic Viral Disease) spreading in the United States. It is
> a very contagious and deadly disease caused by the calcivirus. It kills swiftly and with little warning. Until 2020, it was not known to affect the wild rabbit population in the US. The pet rabbit population in the US was also free from this disease except for the rare isolated cases. A second strain (known as RHDV2) has overtaken and largely replaced the 1st strain of the virus.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is now an outbreak of this disease in parts of the US & Canada. New York, Ohio, and the Pacific Northwest (Washington state and BC Canada) have had outbreaks. Separate from those outbreaks is another outbreak currently in the Southwest (Arizona, California, Colorado, Nevada, New Mexico, Texas, Utah, Mexico).
> 
> Vaccines against this disease have been and are currently used in Europe but are not widely available here in the US. In those areas of the US that have been affected by the outbreak, vets are permitted to request import of the vaccine from Europe.
> 
> Annual vaccines are required to help protect against RHDV.
> 
> The House Rabbit Society has been keeping their information current on what is happening with RHDV2 in the US. Check here for further info: Rabbit Hemorrhagic Disease Virus (RHDV) | House Rabbit Society
> 
> *How to Protect Your Rabbits*
> Biosecurity measures are essential to protect your rabbit in an outbreak, even if they are vaccinated.
> 
> *House your rabbits indoors*. We strongly recommend that rabbits be kept indoors, or in enclosed environments, and not allowed outdoor playtime. Rabbits who live outdoors and those who exercise outdoors are at greater risk of contracting this disease.
> *Wash your hands thoroughly before handling your rabbits*, particularly when you come home from places where other rabbits may have been, or where people who have been in contact with rabbits may have been, including feed stores, pet stores, fairgrounds, humane societies, etc.
> *Adopt a “no shoes in the house” policy*, or keep your bunnies from running in high traffic areas of your home.
> *Trim your rabbit’s nails and groom them at home.* Learn how to trim your rabbit’s nails and groom them at home, instead of taking them to a rescue or vet’s office, which are higher-risk locations.
> *Change your clothes and wash your hands after handling or coming in contact with other rabbits*. Wash these clothes twice in hot water and dry in the dryer before wearing around your rabbit.
> *Don’t let your rabbit come into physical contact with other rabbits* from outside your home, for example, “hoppy hour” or “bunny playground” activities.
> *If you volunteer at a shelter in an area with an outbreak, have special clothes and shoes that you wear only at the shelter*. You may want to wear shoe covers or plastic bags over your shoes, secured with a rubber band. When you leave the shelter, remove the bags and dispose of them before you get into your car, making sure not to touch the outside of the bag. Follow clothes laundering instructions above, and shoe disinfecting instructions below. This protects the shelter rabbits as well as your own. The same considerations apply to anyone who sees rabbits at work and also has rabbits at home.
> *To disinfect shoes* that may have been contaminated, place the shoes in a bath containing one of the below disinfectants. The shoes must be in contact with the disinfectant for the required contact time, during which time the disinfectant must remain wet. Be sure to read the label instructions for contact time for your disinfectant.
> *Use an effective disinfectant*for this virus. Clean the item first, then disinfect. Read all disinfectant instructions and safety information provided by the manufacturer before using. Ask your veterinarian about how to obtain these:
> accelerated hydrogen peroxide (Prevail, Rescue wipes or solution (formerly “Accel”), and Peroxigard)
> sodium hypochlorite, household bleach(1:10 dilution = 1.5c bleach (12oz) in 1 gallon water)
> organic matter inactivates bleach, so be sure the item is thoroughly cleaned with soap and water before disinfecting
> Check the label on the bleach to make sure it is intended for disinfection, and not expired
> Never mix bleach with other cleaning products
> Animals must be removed from the area when bleach is used
> Wear gloves when handling bleach, and use in a well-ventilated area
> Once diluted, bleach loses efficacy after 24 hours
> Wet contact time must be maintained on the surface for at least 10 minutes
> Following disinfection, bleach should be rinsed off and surface dried before animal contact
> 
> potassium peroxymonosulfate (1% Virkon S, Trifectant)
> substituted phenolics
> 
> *Disinfect objects* using one of the disinfectants above. Remember it must stay in contact with the item and remain wet for the required contact time of the disinfectant.
> *Know your sources of hay and feed*and if they are near areas of any outbreaks.
> Information from Oxbow
> 
> *Do not feed plants, grasses, or tree branches foraged from outside* in areas where there is an outbreak.
> *Minimize insects in your home* by installing window and door screens. Eliminate mosquitoes and flies from your home.
> *Use monthly flea treatment (Revolution or Advantage II are safe for rabbits. NEVER use Frontline on rabbits)* for rabbits and cats and dogs, in an area with an outbreak, especially if any pets in the home go outside.
> *Keep cats indoors*, so they can’t bring in the virus from outside.
> *Homes with dogs and rabbits: *Keep dogs on-leash outside, so they don’t directly interact with wild rabbits (alive or deceased). Consider having your dog wear booties outside, or washing dogs’ paws when coming inside. Designate separate areas in your home for your dog and block dog access to areas where your rabbits live or exercise.
> *Quarantine any new rabbit for at least 14 days*. Always handle quarantined rabbits last, and keep all supplies for them separate from your other rabbits’ supplies.
> *If you see a dead rabbit outside do not touch them*. Contact state wildlife officials if it appears to be a wild rabbit. By reporting any dead rabbits seen outside, you will help protect domestic rabbits, as we will know where the disease is spreading.
> And here is a flyer from the House Rabbit SocietyView attachment 49326


Is it okay for a rabbit to get the vaccine while on an antibiotic.


----------



## Blue eyes

Alexnv said:


> Is it okay for a rabbit to get the vaccine while on an antibiotic.


That's a good question. I'd suggest asking your vet.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

We have so much wandering diurnal/nocturnal predators and wildlife. After this, I prefer to keep our buns indoors. All our indoor buns are vaccinated as the sticky virus was detected in domestic rabbits in our state. I often sit outside with the crew on mild temperature days while they are safe inside a housing closure (not on the grass due to roaming wildlife). 





__





Tapeworm Visual






www.linedgroundsquirrels.com


----------

